# Building A Hydraulic Power Pack



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I'd like to build a hydraulic power pack that can run 10gpm at 3K psi. I know of one available commercially that runs on a 28hp gas engine.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Really depends on how access at jobs I know and transportation but any of the small toro-ditch witch mini skid steers are 10-14 gpm and 3000 psi on the aux hydraulic ports so that gives you the specs you want but then you could use it as a mini loader too for clean up or using the mini back hoe attachment, lowering a pipe burster down into a hole etc. But I know it is not easily portable as a small carry unit, we leave ours sometimes at the sidewalk and run hoses back to where we are working.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I would even consider leaving mounted in the trailer. I can run hoses.

Finding a used small trencher (or something like it) that is running soundly might be easier than building from scratch.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> I would even consider leaving mounted in the trailer. I can run hoses.
> 
> Finding a used small trencher (or something like it) that is running soundly might be easier than building from scratch.


Yep!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Cuda said:


> Really depends on how access at jobs I know and transportation but any of the small toro-ditch witch mini skid steers are 10-14 gpm and 3000 psi on the aux hydraulic ports so that gives you the specs you want but then you could use it as a mini loader too for clean up or using the mini back hoe attachment, lowering a pipe burster down into a hole etc. But I know it is not easily portable as a small carry unit, we leave ours sometimes at the sidewalk and run hoses back to where we are working.


Lots of equipment will have an aux port I'll have to remember to use it more often...

Great Idea...


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

PTO, the farmer's friend.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Biz I know this is probably more than you where thinking but this is low hours and comes with the trencher and the bucket, it has dual GPM hydraulic flows and outlets, 5gpm and 13 gpm so you can also run small stuff like jackhammers etc.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2012-Ditch-...=BI_Trenchers_Walk_Behind&hash=item1e9679b822


----------

